

Posterous Raises $5 Million - MichaelApproved
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/16/back-to-our-regularly-scheduled-program-posterous-raises-5-million/

======
brackin
I love Posterous as a blogging platform and totally understand why they'd want
to expand to a wider audience. But I just hope they don't get rid of the old
experience. I don't understand why the service isn't just called Posterous
with a Spaces feature?

Not sure i'd use the social features much but as long as the original blogging
features are continued to be developed in the fashion they are now i'll be
happy.

Maybe it's that the spaces at their core are like Private blogs for certain
groups of people. The fact it's called spaces (like G+ Circles) has scared
people into thinking it's building itself into a full social networking
platform.

------
antimora
Question to the crowd.

I am perplexed how such information becomes public. Does it get published by
VCs or firms themselves? What's the advantage making this information public?

~~~
gyardley
In the United States, there's reporting requirements when selling stock and
raising private equity - you have to file something called a Form D with the
SEC.

Typically these files are public - see formds.com for examples, although I
didn't see Posterous when I searched there (maybe they announced ahead of the
filing).

Since these things are going to be made public anyway, there's no reason why
you wouldn't shape the story yourself with a press release beforehand.

~~~
nikcub
Techcrunch used to get a lot of funding scoops by scanning the D filings RSS
feeds. Now everybody else has pretty much figured that out as well

Some companies have different parent entities that take on the money. If you
scan all the D's you can usually pick out the tech companies because of their
funky holding company names.

------
prayag
Is it just me or was it a god-awful write-up. There is very little extra
information in this article other than the headline. What happened to
researching, talking to people and writing a good article?

------
Hisoka
They just want to position themselves to get acquired by Google. It's a smart
strategy, I admit. Though I think Posterous is starting to become a solution
in search of a problem.

------
wavephorm
Is the plan B of all startups to convert their services into a photo-sharing
social network?

~~~
alnayyir
Particularly if they want to be bought into plus.google.com's team.

